# Take someone to lunch



## HippoMan

¿Qué es la mejor manera de decir "take a hippopotamus to lunch today"?

Lo uso como firma en inglés, y quiero traducirlo en castellano de modo que yo no suene como guiri ignorante.  Puse aquí "Tráete hoy a un hipopótamo a almorzar," pero no sé que sea la forma más correcta.

Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias.


----------



## marea

Llévate a un hipopótamo hoy a almorzar.
Hoy llévate a un hipopótamo a almorzar.

Cuanquiera de las dos, en mi opinión.


----------



## marea

¿Cuál es la mejor manera de ...

..de modo que ya no suene...

pero no sé cuál es/pero no sé cuál será la forma más correcta.

Ésto es sólo para ayudarte un poco más con este idioma tan complicado. ¡Ánimo!


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias, marea.

A veces confundo "llevar" y "traer", porque en inglés no somos tan precisos con "take" and "bring".

Ya cambié mi firma así.


----------



## profe105

¿No puedes usar _invitar_? ¿No tiene el mismo significado?

Invita/e a un hipópotamo a almorzar hoy.


----------



## marea

To take out someone for lunch (llevar a alguien a almorzar)
To invite someone to lunch (invitar a alguien a almorzar)

La misma diferencia en español. Es más informal y más divertido para esa firma  el dicir _llévate a un hipopótamo a almorzar _que _invita a un hipopótamo a almorzar_.

Las dos posibilidades son válidas pero encuentro más divertida, más jocosa la primera.


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> ¿Cuál es la mejor manera de ...


Muchas gracias.



marea said:


> ..de modo que ya no suene...


Pero en este caso, me refiero especificamente a mí ... *yo* no quiero sonar como guiri ignorante.  Puse "yo" para que sea evidente que "suene" no se refiere a la expresión sobre el hipopótamo, sino a mí mismo.



marea said:


> pero no sé cuál es/pero no sé cuál será la forma más correcta.


Ah ... yo creía que lo correcto después de "no sé" sea el subjuntivo, pero ya me parece que no siempre es así ... tal vez porque se usa "cuál" en lugar que "qué", ¿no? 



marea said:


> Ésto es sólo para ayudarte un poco más con este idioma tan complicado. ¡Ánimo!


Muchas gracias, y sí me ayuda mucho.


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> Las dos posibilidades son válidas pero encuentro más divertida, más jocosa la primera.


Sí, busco la más jocosa.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## marea

El subjuntivo indica hipótesis (no hay certeza, es una suposición).

Sea cuál sea la respuesta, yo estaré contigo.
Tal vez venga conmigo mañana.
Quizá coma sola hoy porque en mi casa, todo el mundo se ha ido de compras.


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> El subjuntivo indica hipótesis (no hay certeza, es una suposición).


Hmm ... bueno, creo que ya lo entiendo: "no sé qué/cuál" no indica hipótesis ni suposición, sino incertidumbre, que es algo distinto ... ¿correcto?


----------



## marea

La hipótesis es uno de los usos del subjuntivo.
Échale un vistazo a este documento, puede que te ayude http://www.ihmadrid.com/comunicativo/Subjuntivo/Subjuntivo_usos.pdf


----------



## HippoMan

Muchas gracias.  Voy a leerlo.

Siempre aprecio ayuda con el maldito subjuntivo.                                                    

... y te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## marea

Es bastante difícil. A mí me pasa cuando tengo que traducir al inglés y a veces coincidimos en el uso de ese modo y otras no. Es una locura pero en ello estamos.

You are welcome!


----------



## HippoMan

Sí, en inglés el subjuntivo se usaba mucho más en la antigüedad como hoy día.  Todavía se usa, pero solamente hay pocas formas que son reliquias de las del pasado.

Para hacerlo aun más complicado para hispanohablantes que quieren hacer las traducciones al inglés, resulta que el condicional y el subjuntivo no son formas distintas, ni aun en el inglés antiguo.

Pero ¡seguimos adelante!, ¿no?


----------



## profe105

HippoMan said:


> Sí, en inglés el subjuntivo se usaba mucho más en la antigüedad como hoy día. Todavía se usa, pero solamente hay pocas formas que son reliquias de las del pasado.
> 
> Para hacerlo aun más complicado para hispanohablantes que quieren hacer las traducciones al inglés, resulta que el condicional y el subjuntivo no son formas distintas, ni aun en el inglés antiguo.
> 
> Pero ¡seguimos adelante!, ¿no?


 
¿Lo crees? ¿Qué te parecen frases como _If Al Gore were president. . .?_


----------



## HippoMan

profe105 said:


> ¿Lo crees? ¿Qué te parecen frases como _If Al Gore were president. . .?_


Sí, ésa es una de las pocas formas, pero en el inglés antiguo, los verbos tenían una conjugación más completa, con formas especiales para el subjuntivo/condicional que eran distintas a las formas indicativas (o sea, se escribían y se pronunciaban distintamente).

Hoy día, estas formas se han unido con las formas del pasado y plural y infinitivo de unos verbos.  Ésas son las reliquias a las que me refiero.


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> To take out someone for lunch (llevar a alguien a almorzar)
> To invite someone to lunch (invitar a alguien a almorzar)
> 
> La misma diferencia en español. Es más informal y más divertido para esa firma  el dicir _llévate a un hipopótamo a almorzar _que _invita a un hipopótamo a almorzar_.
> 
> Las dos posibilidades son válidas pero encuentro más divertida, más jocosa la primera.


He estado pensando en esta cuestión, y acabo de tener otra duda:

¿Por qué se usa "llévate a un hipopótamo" y no "llévalo a un hipopótamo"? No quiero decir que el hipopótamo sea el oyente, sino un invitado del oyente.


----------



## marea

Hola otra vez hippoman:

Llévate= lleva tú. Es el oyente el que lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar. 
Si dices "llévalo" ya no dices "a un hipopótamo" porque "lo" substituye al Objeto  directo (hipopótamo) que no hay que repetirlo.

Podrías decir "lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar (contigo)". Pero con "llevate" ya incluyes "contigo".

No sé si me explico suficientemente claro...


----------



## marea

Llévalo a almorzar contigo. (si ya se sabe que te refieres al hipo)<br>Llévate a un hipopótamo a almorzar.<br>Llévate a un hipopótamo a almorzar contigo.<br>Lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar.<br>Lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar contigo.<br><br>Todas esta posibilidades son correctas pero yo me decantaría por la 2ª o la 3ª por resultar un poco más graciosas.<br>


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> Hola otra vez hippoman:
> 
> Llévate= lleva tú. Es el oyente el que lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar.
> Si dices "llévalo" ya no dices "a un hipopótamo" porque "lo" substituye al Objeto  directo (hipopótamo) que no hay que repetirlo.
> 
> Podrías decir "lleva a un hipopótamo a almorzar (contigo)". Pero con "llevate" ya incluyes "contigo".
> 
> No sé si me explico suficientemente claro...


Hola de nuevo, marea.

Creo que sí te entiendo.  El sufijo "-te" es un ejemplar del "dativo ético": http://culturitalia.uibk.ac.at/hispanoteca/Grammatik-Stichworte/Gram%C3%A1tica%20espa%C3%B1ola/Dativos%20superfluos.htm ... ¿no?

Muchas gracias.


----------



## geego

Una propuesta no literal:

"Pon un hipopótamo en tu mesa"

La expresión "poner (algo) en tu (vida / casa / etc.)" se utiliza bastante en lenguaje publicitario.


----------



## marea

Encaja perfectamente con el "dativo ético". Muy buena página.

Gracias a ti.


----------



## Ivy29

HippoMan said:


> ¿Qué es la mejor manera de decir "take a hippopotamus to lunch today"?
> 
> Lo uso como firma en inglés, y quiero traducirlo en castellano de modo que yo no suene como guiri ignorante. Puse aquí "Tráete hoy a un hipopótamo a almorzar," pero no sé que sea la forma más correcta.
> 
> Muchas gracias por vuestras sugerencias.


 
TRAÉTE es mejor como impacto de INVITAR a alguien a ir con el hipopótamo.

Ivy29


----------



## HippoMan

marea said:


> Encaja perfectamente con el "dativo ético". Muy buena página.
> 
> Gracias a ti.


¡Qué bueno!  Y las gracias devuelven a ti. 

¡Los dos somos generosos con las gracias!


----------



## HippoMan

geego said:


> Una propuesta no literal:
> 
> "Pon un hipopótamo en tu mesa"
> 
> La expresión "poner (algo) en tu (vida / casa / etc.)" se utiliza bastante en lenguaje publicitario.


Ah, esto me gusta también.  Muchas gracias.


----------



## HippoMan

Ivy29 said:


> TRAÉTE es mejor como impacto de INVITAR a alguien a ir con el hipopótamo.
> 
> Ivy29


Gracias, Ivy29.  Como soy anglohablante, con frecuencia estos matices me pasan por alto.  Por eso, te lo agradezco mucho.


----------



## Ivy29

HippoMan said:


> Gracias, Ivy29. Como soy anglohablante, con frecuencia estos matices me pasan por alto. Por eso, te lo agradezco mucho.


 
*...se me pasan por alto.*

*Ivy29*


----------



## HippoMan

Ivy29 said:


> *...se me pasan por alto.*
> 
> *Ivy29*


Ah ... sí.  A veces los usos correctos también se me pasan por alto. 

Muchas gracias de nuevo.


----------

